# Health Insurance



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Help! Is it worth it? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lestat1978 (Oct 9, 2012)

For my BYB Doberman - yes. For my well-bred Golden Girl we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## aussieresc (Dec 30, 2008)

Absolutely. I've used it on 2 Goldens, both that had cancer diagnoses. It covered $7,000 of treatment on one of them.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yes.
I got it after my cat had cancer.
Within a few months my 12yr old golden was diagnosed with hemangio and they covered everything. A few months later, my lab needed a splenectomy (benign!), again they covered it. Then my cat had a fever of unknown origins and had to spend a few days at the vet. Again, covered everything.

With Bear's treatments, grand total was ~10K over the month or so. I was reimbursed all but about 2K, that was part of deductible/co-pay.

Guinness test, diagnosis, splenectomy was ~2K, I was reimbursed all but about $400. Same with the cat.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm so glad I have insurance for Rindy and Finn. It definitely helped with Rindy's ultrasound last year and Finn's endoscopy the year before that. 

I wish I had had it with my previous two girls. I spent $14,000+ in 18 months on several surgeries, overnight stays at the ER clinic and chemo. It is well worth it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank you for the quick posts! I've read many of your posts Jennifer and Goldens R Great. I don't know where to start. Any suggestions on which health insurance to go with? Is it expensive for the monthly premiums? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

JeanieBeth said:


> Thank you for the quick posts! I've read many of your posts Jennifer and Goldens R Great. I don't know where to start. Any suggestions on which health insurance to go with? Is it expensive for the monthly premiums?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have Petplan and I'm very happy with them. They have been easy to work with and I've always been reimbursed quickly. Right now I'm paying $26.46 a month for Finn and $48.08 a month for Rindy. I've had insurance for both of them for over two years and the price has gone up a little bit, but not much. I am on the Bronze plan. The deductible is $200 per incident.

I hope this helps!


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Dancer is having surgery tomorrow. She isn't feeling good today, she didn't want to eat, didn't poop - which I could set my clocks by twice a day. She's panting some, clearly uncomfortable. We live in Florida and it's humid today, however the air and ceiling fans are on. Sigh.. waiting for the vet to call me back. 
Thankfully the GRRSWF is paying for all of her medical needs, including the K-9 Immunity. I think it's a no brainer at this point to have Brie and the cats coveted by health insurance: I have my mom's two and mine. I wonder if they have a family plan?! 
*They almost canceled the surgery for a week because they didn't realize the oncologist told me to finish her meds. She's still on Temaril-P every other day. Yesterday she had 3, none today. Since she's not doing well they are going to proceed as planned. ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jeanie*



JeanieBeth said:


> Dancer is having surgery tomorrow. She isn't feeling good today, she didn't want to eat, didn't poop - which I could set my clocks by twice a day. She's panting some, clearly uncomfortable. We live in Florida and it's humid today, however the air and ceiling fans are on. Sigh.. waiting for the vet to call me back.
> Thankfully the GRRSWF is paying for all of her medical needs, including the K-9 Immunity. I think it's a no brainer at this point to have Brie and the cats coveted by health insurance: I have my mom's two and mine. I wonder if they have a family plan?!
> *They almost canceled the surgery for a week because they didn't realize the oncologist told me to finish her meds. She's still on Temaril-P every other day. Yesterday she had 3, none today. Since she's not doing well they are going to proceed as planned. &#55357;&#56886;
> 
> ...


Jeanie What time tomorrow is Dancer having surgery?
Did they do the wellness blood test on her?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Best wishes for you tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> Best wishes for you tomorrow. Please keep us posted.


You know I will! I'll need your expertise on aftercare, you are the expert! ?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

Karen519 said:


> Jeanie What time tomorrow is Dancer having surgery?
> Did they do the wellness blood test on her?


Dancers surgery is sometime tomorrow after 1:00. Yes, Dancer has had several tests, including a clotting test. I trust she's in good hands. Thank you!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

